# Bonus Ring - Improve Accuracy & Consistency



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing. 

~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent. 

~All the bright colors glow in the dark. But these really make a big difference:

-In the shade of the trees
-Overcast cloudy days.
-Of course last/first light. 

~We have 7 fluorescent colors that glow in the dark, along with 4 more colors that do NOT glow.

~Plus! They are 100% silicone, which helps diminish some vibration in your sight. 

~Every Bonus Ring is made by me, right here in Michigan! 

~I make, prep, package and ship every single one myself. 

~100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.!

Each Bonus Ring is $10 each, plus $3 for shipping. (3 Bonus Rings, shipped. Is $33)

Please use the website, http://bonus-ring.com (PayPal accepted)

Or

PayPal directly: [email protected] - Please include: Quantity, size and color needed. Along with your name and shipping address.

Free bumps are appreciated!! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## dmk2 (Oct 18, 2018)

great thread. lots of good info


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

dmk2 said:


> great thread. lots of good info


Thanks!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Double, double!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Guess they liked the Spot Hoggs idea of their ring. Copy cats


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

rockyw said:


> Guess they liked the Spot Hoggs idea of their ring. Copy cats


Yea, it works pretty good. We have a bunch of colors to choose from as well!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Bonus_Ring said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Are you going to be at Foley?


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Milo357 said:


> Are you going to be at Foley?


We haven't started scheduling our national events yet. But its a possibility. Did you have any questions?


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Huston0927 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Winners from the I.A.A. / Bonus Ring Lancaster Spot Shoot

*Male Elite - Bobby Eyler*








*
Female Elite - Debra Ochs*


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Now taking orders!!
Flo Yellow is one of our most popular colors. It just seems to POP outside. Especially in low light, cloudy days and in the shade of the treetop canopy. A simple, easy and quick upgrade to your sight! 

Also available in the MINI size. Which fits around stabilizer weights and small target scope housings.

#bonus_ring #targetarchery #hhasights #ata #fluorescent #bowhunterlife #archerylife #3darchery









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 6634941
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## demueller (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Fdalebowhunter7 (Sep 1, 2016)

Great idea


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

demueller said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Fdalebowhunter7 said:


> Great idea


Thanks for your support!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## hunterNM (Jul 2, 2014)

nice


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

hunterNM said:


> nice


Thanks!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## phwbt (Apr 11, 2014)

Lil' bit o' free editing for you and a bump:

~This helps the archer line up _*their*_ peep and sight housing easier, faster and more _*consistently*_.

Interesting idea...


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

Love My Bonus Ring!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Trackercasey said:


> Love My Bonus Ring!


Thanks for your support!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

I use a Colored Velcro strap for a fibre wrap reostat


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## hunter1997 (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

hunter1997 said:


> Very nice


Thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Love mine


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Cfd119 said:


> Love mine


Thanks for the support!!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

*Our Bonus Rings fit great around the Axcel Armortech's. 
Simply stretch the Bonus Ring around the outside of the sight housing. 
7 fluorescent colors that glow in the dark.*


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 6634941
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

On the Sitka course at the Boyne Mt. Total Archery Challenge here in Michigan!

MINI Flo Yellow Bonus Ring on a Shrewd 29 mm housing.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

I like mine. Only thing I hate is that it doesnt fit in a perfect circle around certain sights. Considered a stick on type for these?


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

MisterGrubbs said:


> I like mine. Only thing I hate is that it doesnt fit in a perfect circle around certain sights. Considered a stick on type for these?


The Bonus Ring just wraps around the sight. So it conforms to the shape of the sight itself.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

ordered !


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

gsteve said:


> ordered !


Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## Joe N (Sep 9, 2019)

have one and like the way it stands out


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Joe N said:


> have one and like the way it stands out


Thanks! We appreciate your business.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 6634941
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

FREE SHIPPING!! Code: FREESHIP19

On orders of 2 or more. (Domestic only)

Only till the end of the month! (10/31/19)

BONUS-RING.COM









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

DON'T MISS THAT BUCK AT LAST LIGHT!!

~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.

~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent.

~Also eliminates the "gap" between the peep and sight.

~All the bright colors glow in the dark. But these really make a big difference:

~In the shade of the trees

~Overcast cloudy days.

~Of course last/first light.

~Plus! They help diminish vibration in your sight.

~100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.!

~$10 each, $3 shipping for each order.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 6634941
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> DON'T MISS THAT BUCK AT LAST LIGHT!!
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Tttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

looks like a winner


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Jsustala said:


> looks like a winner


Thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Purple









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Merry Christmas

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------

